# fato - feito



## pelus

Qual é correta ?

O *fato* que aconteceu ontém *à* noite ...
O *feito* que aconteceu ontém *à*noite ....
O *fato *que aconteceu ontém *na* noite ...

Ou talvez nehuma ...

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## Outsider

A primeira.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que aqui não se põe a questão da correcção, mas a do uso. Na realidade '_fa(c)to_' e '_feito_' são sinónimas, só que já ninguém usa '_feito_' no sentido de '_facto' (coisa que sucede), _ao contrário do espanhol (_'hecho'_). Provêm todas, aliás, do mesmo étimo latino, '_factus_', o particípio passado do verbo '_facere_'.
Do Priberam:

*facto* (ct) 
(latim _factum, -i_, aquilo que se fez, façanha, proeza, acto!ato) 

_s. m._
1. Coisa realizada. = acto!ato, *feito*


----------



## pelus

Gracias , Maestros .

Abrazo .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Entendo a dúvida devido a que ambas as palavras tem a mesma tradução em espanhol: "hecho". Mas este *feito* não elimina o *fato* de que se tratam de palavras diferentes.


----------



## pelus

Novamente : obrigada .

Cita : "_...Mas este *feito* não elimina o *fato* de que..."_.

Perfeitamente compreendido

(((((((((  Até dá para fazer um trava-língua  ))))))))))

Fiquem bem .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei se é fato ou fita
Não sei se é fita ou fato
O fato é que ela me fita
Me fita mesmo, de fato!


----------



## pelus

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não sei se é fato ou fita
> Não sei se é fita ou fato
> O fato é que ela me fita
> Me fita mesmo, de fato!



Mesmo !!!!  Bom !!!!



Com só sugerir , já vc tem a produção literaria  no teclado !!!

Obrigada .

Abraço .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Não sei se é fato ou fita
> Não sei se é fita ou fato
> O fato é que ela me fita
> Me fita mesmo, de fato!


 
'Trovas boémias'?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> 'Trovas boémias'?


Não sou o autor. Aprendi essa trovinha quando criança e ela ficou na memória.


----------



## pelus

Ct. " ...Aprendi essa trovinha quando criança e ela ficou na memória..."

Mesmo a memória  é  um depósito que contem fortunas ...

_María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

pelus said:


> Qual é correta ?
> 
> O *fato* que aconteceu *ontém* *à* noite ...
> O *feito* que aconteceu *ontém* *à*noite ....
> O *fato *que aconteceu *ontém* *na* noite ...
> 
> Ou talvez nehuma ...
> 
> _María del Carmen ( Pelus ) _



O correto é "ontem", sem acento.

Abraços !!!


----------



## pelus

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> O correto é "ontem", sem acento.
> 
> Abraços !!!



Muito obrigada , amigo .

_María del Carmen ( Pelus )_


----------



## okporip

Para além do que está no dicionário (e do que nos ensina a etimologia), o *fato* é que há uma diferença de uso entre *fato* e *feito*. Ao menos no Brasil, usa-se *feito*, como substantivo, quando se trata de destacar não um simples acontecimento/ ocorrência, mas algo que resultou da ação de alguém. Assim, sem dúviida:

Os *fatos* de ontem à noite são alarmantes.

Mas, 

Os *feitos* do governo passado são inquestionáveis (_más o menos como_ _los logros_).
Para a família de José, e para o próprio rapaz, ele haver-se formado foi um grande *feito* (_una grande conquista_).


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Para além do que está no dicionário (e do que nos ensina a etimologia), o *fato* é que há uma diferença de uso entre *fato* e *feito*. Ao menos no Brasil, usa-se *feito*, como substantivo, quando se trata de destacar não um simples acontecimento/ ocorrência, mas algo que resultou da ação de alguém. Assim, sem dúviida:
> 
> Os *fatos* de ontem à noite são alarmantes.
> 
> Mas,
> 
> Os *feitos* do governo passado são inquestionáveis (_más o menos como_ _los logros_).
> Para a família de José, e para o próprio rapaz, ele haver-se formado foi um grande *feito* (_una grande conquista_).


 
Sim, sem dúvida. Em português, a variante erudita (_'facto'_)  e a vernácula (_'feito') _acabaram por ter usos distintos. Usamos maioritariamente esta no sentido de obra, aquela no sentido de acontecimento. Os espanhóis ficaram apenas com o termo vernáculo, que abrange assim, ambos os sentidos.


----------

